#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartCLVII(スレイヤーズ revolution)

## sanari

第一百五十七回
猜動畫
給全名(包含副標題)

----------


## 小劍

我想應該是スレイヤーズ revolution也就是秀逗魔導士的第四季吧！
沒想到那麼久了有突然出現第四季，我也嚇了一跳！

----------


## 羅傑

這隻是什麼新番出現的白虎呢!?

提示 這動畫常常出現很多詭異的生物 如 魚人
也出現過很多很萌的動物 如 狐狸獸人XD
還有很多種族 如 人 龍族 魔族

答案是...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

     新的 秀逗魔導士唷XD
這是片頭[youtube] http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=SFP7CoZz0KQ[/youtube]
目前還不知道這隻是啥 等動畫出現在補上名子= =

----------


## 熾祈

孩子你腿了。
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=34871

----------


## sanari

動畫己在七月份出了
in Japan
第一話在上週出了
第二話則是本週

另外發文前先看看有沒有相同的文在發吧

----------


## kaosa

以前原作中也有出現一位白虎獸人(合成獸)
小說本篇第5集"白銀魔"裡出的...

日本那邊很多都猜想那隻虎就是他了~~

希望能快點登場^^

另外附個偏正面截圖...看起來更帥了XD

----------


## kaosa

嗚...不小心看了日本漫畫部份的捏他....

還是站在壞的那邊呀> <;;;

貼張圖吧~~
http://blog-imgs-23.fc2.com/b/e/a/be...ay080711-1.jpg

小說裡明明好像是好人呀~"~ 還是我情報錯誤..><
題外話(?) 中文版小說好像快出來了...第五集的"白銀的魔獸"裡, 好像他也會出場的樣子

----------


## sanari

動話第五話初次登場...
感覺他的職業算是鍊金術士加戰士吧XD

----------


## 班

後面那不是女僕裝扮......
難道會出現女僕魔導士？

有點不太喜歡
穿那樣戰鬥～好詭異

這次是虎呀
記得之前好像是炸彈魔狐狸～

----------


## 巴薩查

恩...字幕组翻譯=杜克流斯
職業麻
目前看來如Sanari大說的
戰士+鍊金術師
或者說戰士+工程師?
盜版戰車跟盜版鎧甲
而且還是惡役角色
不過應該不是合成獸
純粹獸人而已?
ps.另外聽說獸王=女的...?

----------


## sanari

第六話新出兩個獸人角色
犬人-->魔法師
貓人-->助手
有種又是被歸類在出來搞笑的二人組的感覺

----------


## sanari

全十三話
本週已經播映完畢了
打完傳說魔獸 ザナッファー就沒了...
感覺有一些迷都還沒解
像紅法師 雷蔵的秘密等

----------

